# Need HELP w/ Not At Fault Accident Claim (Lost Wages)



## XXXachillesXXX (Jun 13, 2019)

I am currently dealing with Mercury Auto Insurance who’s policy holder backed up into me while I was ride-sharing (en route to pick up Lyft passengers). They have accepted liability and to pay for damages to my vehicle.

Here is my issue...

Several days before the accident I needed to increase my driving to full-time+ to be able to pay my bills and rent. I was increasing my hours drastically ride-sharing (Lyft+Uber) and was looking to log 50-60 hours per week for the entire month of June. The accident put my car out of commission and I am having issues proving lost wages because my $200/day, $250 per weekend day, is not going to match up with the month or two ride-sharing prior to the accident. I am going to be worse off because of the accident and claim if I am not able to collect lost wages which if I had been driving would’ve been close to as follow...

LOST WAGES 
Fri Jun 7 *accident/Sat Jun 8 - $500 
Mon Jun 10 - $200
Tue Jun 11 - $200
Wed Jun 12 - $200
Thu Jun 13 - $200
Fri Jun 14/Sat Jun 15 - $500
Mon Jun 17 - $200 (TODAY)

The following would be the time the car is in the shop:

Tue Jun 18 - $200
Wed Jun 19 - $200
Thu Jun 20 - $200
Fri Jun 21/Sat Jun 22 - $500
Mon Jun 24 - $200
Tue Jun 25 - $200
Wed Jun 26 - $200
Thu Jun 27 - $200

I am really nervous as I am not going to have any time to cover my rent upon getting my car back and they are wanting months before paystubs when my driving did not match the amount I was needing to do going forward. I was averaging $25-$39/hr.

Has anyone dealt with anything similar, have any advice/wisdom? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am really nervous. Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> I am currently dealing with Mercury Auto Insurance who's policy holder backed up into me while I was ride-sharing (en route to pick up Lyft passengers). They have accepted liability and to pay for damages to my vehicle.
> 
> Here is my issue...
> 
> ...


No where on this forum have I heard anyone in California making $25-$39 an hour. People think I am BS'ing when I say I average 25-30 an hour. File for unemployment.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> I am currently dealing with Mercury Auto Insurance who's policy holder backed up into me while I was ride-sharing (en route to pick up Lyft passengers). They have accepted liability and to pay for damages to my vehicle.
> 
> Here is my issue...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your situation.

First things first. Mercury is handsdown the worst insurance co. I used to do insurance subrogation for a taxi company & Mercury was slow to respond even if they acknowledged their insured was at fault.

I understand your compensation concern but it's such a long shot at best. Hope it works out.


----------



## XXXachillesXXX (Jun 13, 2019)

I drive an Acura MDX for both Lyft/Uber. Eligible for XL on both platforms as well as UberEats. Super-efficient, good tipping and a lot of airport runs. If you don’t agree with that numbers let’s use $25 as a ballpark.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They should pay for your rent a car. Get one that qualifies for doing uber. Otherwise $hit happens and ide bet you are out. Good luck!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> I drive an Acura MDX for both Lyft/Uber. Eligible for XL on both platforms as well as UberEats. Super-efficient, good tipping and a lot of airport runs. If you don't agree with that numbers let's use $25 as a ballpark.


As a third party, I find it coincidental that everyone in CA complains they are making less than minimum wage except for when it's time to file for a lost income claim. This isn't a bash against you, rather it's a claim that most people bash Uber and they will claim that they are making crap wages. Could there be people that make 25 an hour? Of course.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> I drive an Acura MDX for both Lyft/Uber. Eligible for XL on both platforms as well as UberEats. Super-efficient, good tipping and a lot of airport runs. If you don't agree with that numbers let's use $25 as a ballpark.


That car is way too nice for uber x or eats. You might use this time to evaluate to depreciation of that vehicle too..


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> I am currently dealing with Mercury Auto Insurance who's policy holder backed up into me while I was ride-sharing (en route to pick up Lyft passengers). They have accepted liability and to pay for damages to my vehicle.
> 
> Here is my issue...
> 
> ...


I just went through this in May, unfortunately you're SOL since you're a self employed individual and don't have current documentation to make any claim. Being your own boss has its downside, this is one of those things that come with being self employed.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> No where on this forum have I heard anyone in California making $25-$39 an hour. People think I am BS'ing when I say I average 25-30 an hour. File for unemployment.


Jsyk; Some of us know how to get our money but people will say you can't make $25.00+/hr because they can't mostly because ....they are too busy behaving like ants at a picnic & being manipulated by the app. Allowing app to manipulate you cost money.

Driver's can make $30.00/hr if they know when/where to drive and more importantly, when/where NOT TO DRIVE.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

I only drive pt 20 to 25 hours per week and net 400 plus, the trick is to work when no one else wants to.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Jsyk; Some of us know how to get our money but people will say you can't make $25.00+/hr because they can't mostly because ....they are too busy behaving like ants at a picnic & being manipulated by the app. Allowing app to manipulate you cost money.
> 
> Driver's can make $30.00/hr if they know when/where to drive and more importantly, when/where NOT TO DRIVE.


I agree with you, but CA people claim they make less than min wage after costs.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I agree with you, but CA people claim they make less than min wage after costs.


California people that claim that they're making less then minimum wage have no business sense, I'm in the Tampa market which pays less them most markets in California and make better then 20.00 an hour, it's how you work your market, but California drivers for the most part just want a welfare program.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> I agree with you, but CA people claim they make less than min wage after costs.


Problem w/many driver's is they are stuck in the goid old days when 400.00/day was the norm. Well, those days are long gone.

We must re-direct our thinking and make it work for us. That requires being more selective about driving. For example, some prefer early morning but that money (for all the crap you gotta put up w/traffic-wise) doesn't work for me.
I will NEVER EVER get on Bay Area freeway during heavy commute. 
I cancel as many rides as I have to to avoid this & still maintain acceptance rate of 92%.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your accident. Hopefully you weren’t hurt. I was in an accident last year that was 100% the other persons fault. 

I was in a slightly similar situation in that during the summer it was really slow and I didn’t earn as much. Driving picked up greatly a few weeks before my accident but unfortunately the insurance company would only average out my earnings when considering lost wages.

Every situation is different though so the worst they can do is say no so it’s worth trying to plea your case. Good luck ?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Problem w/many driver's is they are stuck in the goid old days when 400.00/day was the norm. Well, those days are long gone.
> 
> We must re-direct our thinking and make it work for us. That requires being more selective about driving. For example, some prefer early morning but that money (for all the crap you gotta put up w/traffic-wise) doesn't work for me.
> I will NEVER EVER get on Bay Area freeway during heavy commute.
> I cancel as many rides as I have to to avoid this & still maintain acceptance rate of 92%.


Operating at rush hour is a losing proposition, time spent in traffic cost drivers money. I quit driving as soon as traffic begins getting heavy in the mornings and evenings.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> California people that claim that they're making less then minimum wage have no business sense, I'm in the Tampa market which pays less them most markets in California and make better then 20.00 an hour, it's how you work your market, but California drivers for the most part just want a welfare program.


WTF? Drivers in CA for the most part want Welfare programs?

First of all you're out of pocket talking about CA drivers who pay MUCH higher gas prices not to mention insurance & living expenses than Florida.

Welfare wouldn't pay the average CA driver enough so that cannot be true either. You may make 20.00/hr but that wouldn't cut it here. Drivers here need twice that to break even.

Some of us know how to work our market and don't need lessons on driving from a driver that works in a market where they are playing nurse maids to seniors instead of just being drivers...which is what we signed up for.

In CA, drivers here would NEVER sit still for going to someone's home to help them out to the car because they need hands-on care.

Stay in your lane.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Talk to a Lawyer, and make sure you get a check up from a medical doctor


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DMAGENT99 said:


> Talk to a Lawyer, and make sure you get a check up from a medical doctor


Bad advice. Why pay a lawyer to find out you can't win?

Make YOUR insurance company earn their keep for all the policy payments you've made. THEY should be fighting for you.

Who is your insurance company?

Also, contacting CA Insurance Commission could help.


----------



## XXXachillesXXX (Jun 13, 2019)

GEICO Commercial



IR12 said:


> Bad advice. Why pay a lawyer to find out you can't win?
> 
> Make YOUR insurance company earn their keep for all the policy payments you've made. THEY should be fighting for you.
> 
> ...


GEICO Commercial


----------



## Intoxicologist (Jun 10, 2016)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> I am currently dealing with Mercury Auto Insurance who's policy holder backed up into me while I was ride-sharing (en route to pick up Lyft passengers). They have accepted liability and to pay for damages to my vehicle.
> 
> Here is my issue...
> 
> ...


You can only get paid what you can prove. Hire an accident attorney. If they don't win they don't get paid. Here's one that can litigate in all 50 states.
Fuentes & Berrio
Andres Berrio
954.752.1110

He has helped many ride share drivers.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> GEICO Commercial
> 
> 
> GEICO Commercial


Ok well another driver I know has Geico & was hit in the back. Geico considered it no-fault & it turned out well for her though it took three weeks for them to cut her check (which isn't bad).


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> California people that claim that they're making less then minimum wage have no business sense, I'm in the Tampa market which pays less them most markets in California and make better then 20.00 an hour, it's how you work your market, but California drivers for the most part just want a welfare program.


Wow, another person that claims to make more than $4 an hour, and no less in FL which is a lower market than most. I argued with someone who claimed 96% of all Uber drivers make less than $4. Loads of people supported that claim. Funny now we are on a thread that someone is looking for lost wages and they now make $39 an hour.
Back on topic, you can only claim what you can prove as someone else said.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

IR12 said:


> WTF? Drivers in CA for the most part want Welfare programs?
> 
> First of all you're out of pocket talking about CA drivers who pay MUCH higher gas prices not to mention insurance & living expenses than Florida.
> 
> ...


I lived in California and know that it's a welfare State, people whine because they say they're being cheated by Uber, yet these same drivers sit around declining rides for any number of reasons. Also contrary to popular belief Florida hasn't been a retirement State for the past 20 years.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> I am currently dealing with Mercury Auto Insurance who's policy holder backed up into me while I was ride-sharing (en route to pick up Lyft passengers). They have accepted liability and to pay for damages to my vehicle.
> 
> Here is my issue...
> 
> ...


Call your State Insurance Commissioner's office and see if they can help.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> I lived in California and know that it's a welfare State, people whine because they say they're being cheated by Uber, yet these same drivers sit around declining rides for any number of reasons. Also contrary to popular belief Florida hasn't been a retirement State for the past 20 years.


???


----------



## XXXachillesXXX (Jun 13, 2019)

Going really poorly for me. Worst case scenario in every way.

I don't even know where to start. It's been only a week and I'm wearing down.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

XXXachillesXXX said:


> Going really poorly for me. Worst case scenario in every way.
> 
> I don't even know where to start. It's been only a week and I'm wearing down.


Don't fret, it gets much worse, you'll be taking drugs and drinking just to block out this BS. ?


----------

